# Telefonillo  - interfono - portero eléctrico Tegui dos cables



## rafaelgatti (Oct 17, 2014)

hola . quiero cambiar mi interfono  por que no funciona bien.
vivo en un edificio de 23 pisos, tiene instalacion de origen (70 años), el interfono también; el interfono es TEGUI sin modelo: al quitar el interfono veo que la istalacion del edificio es de dos hilos solamente, compré un interfono universal marca GOLMAR  compatible con algunos TEGUI. el libro de equivalencias es solo para cableado de 5 hilos . es posible conectarlo  igualmente ?? donde puedo conseguir un interfono compatible para cableado de dos hilos ???
GRACIAS ...

foto adjunta de mi interfono viejo


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 18, 2014)

Si no tenemos el circuito de la central, no se puede discernir como hacer con el teléfono. Tengo entendido que los sistemas nuevos son de dos hilos y he instalado alguno de esos. Pero para los comunes, por lo menos necesitan tres hilos, mas los de apertura de puerta y los de la chicharra.
En todo caso probá poniendo en serie el receptor y el trasmisor o sea las dos cápsulas del teléfono .


----------

